# Fellow Mac users?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just curious to see if anyone else here uses Apple computers/Macs? If so, which model(s)?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

White first generation MacBook. Working rather well right now although needs more RAM (only 1.5 Gb right now).


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I moved away from OSX a few years ago, but my new job gave me a disgustingly powerful new iMac.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I use a 15-inch MacBook Pro with retina screen from 2012. I'm going to get a new computer soon, however, but it will be a Mac. I use Windows as well, but I prefer OS X overall.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I use a Mac Book Pro, going on 8 years old now, for most stuff. I have a MacAir that is exclusively used as a Music Server.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have an iMac in the study which acts as the music server, had it for about 2 years and like it. 
My grumble with Windows PC's, which I still use at work is the way they quickly become bloated and slow under the burden of the anti viral software and the clunky windows programme updates.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I've got a late 2013 model 13" Macbook Pro with Retina. I absolutely love it, mainly because of the screen and the lightning fast speed. Before that I had a early 2008 white Macbook for 6 years.


----------

